# شاب وفتاة يعقدان قرانهما وسط المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير



## KOKOMAN (6 فبراير 2011)

شاب وفتاة يعقدان قرانهما وسط المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير

الأحد، 6 فبراير 2011 








شباب ميدان التحرير 
كتب بلال رمضان

حرص شاب وفتاة على عقد قرانهما اليوم، الأحد، وسط المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير، وهو اليوم الذى عرف بـ"أحد الشهداء"، والذى لبى الكثيرون من المصريين دعوات المعتصمين فيه لإقامة مظاهرة مليونية، تبدأ اليوم الأحد، وتستمر يومى الثلاثاء والجمعة القادمين.

وألقى العريس كلمة قصيرة، أكد فيها أنه اختار ميدان التحرير، لعقد قرانه، بعد أن قضى به أكثر من عشرة أيام معتصماً، مطالباً بما يطالب به زملاؤه من الثوار الشبان.

فيما أكدت العروس، على أنها لم تجد أفضل من المصريين المعتصمين فى ميدان التحرير، لتدعوهم إلى عقد قرانها، وليشاركوها فرحتها بعرسها.

اليوم السابع​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههه

ده احنا شعب تحفة محصلش

ناس تتصور جنب دبابة

وناس تكتب كتابها فى الميدان

شكرا كوكو للخبر​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههههه يا هيك الاحتفالات يا بلا
ميرسي إلك 
الرب يباركك


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

_*



*_
_*ودا كان بوستر الفر ح*_
_*ههههههههههه*_
_*احلى خلفيه*_
_*مرسى يا كبير على الخبر*_​


----------



## govany shenoda (6 فبراير 2011)

ده ناس مخها راح من كتر الضرب في التحرير
طب هما طقين والاهل ده برضو ؟؟؟
علي العموم 
الف مبروك 
وعقبال لما تيجيبو بيبي وتعملو السبوع في رمسيس​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 فبراير 2011)

يا عيني علي الامخاخ 
معقول حد يعمل كدة 

شكرا كوكو
الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## zezza (6 فبراير 2011)

30:يا سلام يا سلام ..وجبة و فلوس و كمان عرسان !!!
انا رايحة ميدان التحرير بقى يا جماعة :ura1::ura1:
هقول ايه .احنا مصرييـــــــــــــــــــــــن !!​


----------



## bubsy100 (6 فبراير 2011)

فكره جميله  وذكرى ﻻ تنسى لﻻبد  و الف مبروك


----------



## marcelino (6 فبراير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]SclP74MAIh8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 فبراير 2011)

مبروك للعروسين
طبعاً شهود العقد كانوا كتير
بس عش الزوجية برضوه فى الميدان !!!!!!!!!! ميدان الزوجية  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (6 فبراير 2011)

_فرح جنان على الموضه
_​


----------



## BITAR (6 فبراير 2011)

*ميدان التحرير اصبح *
*منتدى التحرير*
*وعجبى على المصريين*​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يشفي​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 فبراير 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## bashaeran (6 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> شاب وفتاة يعقدان قرانهما وسط المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير​
> الأحد، 6 فبراير 2011 ​
> 
> 
> ...


 عشنا شوفنا احسن من المغالطات او الشتم وهنيئا لعروسين انشالله جميع منتسبي المنتدى وليس انا لانني متزوج والحمد لله


----------



## عمادفايز (6 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههه
 يعنى هى حبكت
( الليلة ياعمدة )​*


----------



## tasoni queena (6 فبراير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]SclP74MAIh8&feature=player_embedded
[/YOUTUBE]

وادى الفيديو​


----------



## النهيسى (6 فبراير 2011)

*بالفيديو.. شاب وفتاة يعقدان قرانهما وسط المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير*

بالفيديو.. شاب وفتاة يعقدان قرانهما وسط المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير

الأحد، 6 فبراير 2011 - 17:01 

كتب بلال رمضان وأشرف عزوز 
حرص شاب وفتاة على عقد قرانهما اليوم، الأحد، وسط المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير، وهو اليوم الذى عرف بـ"أحد الشهداء"، والذى لبى الكثيرون من المصريين دعوات المعتصمين فيه لإقامة مظاهرة مليونية، تبدأ اليوم الأحد، وتستمر يومى الثلاثاء والجمعة القادمين.

وألقى العريس كلمة قصيرة، أكد فيها أنه اختار ميدان التحرير، لعقد قرانه، بعد أن قضى به أكثر من عشرة أيام معتصماً، مطالباً بما يطالب به زملاؤه من الثوار الشبان.

فيما أكدت العروس، على أنها لم تجد أفضل من المصريين المعتصمين فى ميدان التحرير، لتدعوهم إلى عقد قرانها، وليشاركوها فرحتها بعرسها.

[YOUTUBE]SclP74MAIh8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=347185​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههه تلاقيهم بدال ما يحدفوهم بالورد حدفوهم بالطوب *


----------



## R0O0O0KY (6 فبراير 2011)

*لووووووووووووووووووول
كان حيلاقي فين ناس بالكثرة تحضرلة فرحة و تدي للمعازيم وجبات كنتاكي 
صحيح والله المصري حيفضل مصري ​*


----------



## monta (6 فبراير 2011)

*صدقوني المصري ده محصلش في التاريخ ولن يحصل في الدنيا .. من المفارقات أيضا شخص رافع يافطة كاتب فيها " امشي بقى ايدي وجعتني " وواحد تاني رافع ورقة يقول فيها " رابطة نجاري مصر يسئلون الاسطى مبارك ما نوع الغراء الذي تستعمله " ... في عز الأزمة تيجي النكتة *


----------



## esambraveheart (6 فبراير 2011)

*الخيبه ..ليها ناسها
صحيح ربنا يشفي
​*


----------



## elamer1000 (6 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والدخلة امتى ؟

اه يازمن

+++*​


----------



## sony_33 (6 فبراير 2011)

*اكيد حيخلفو عيل غبى
زى الى فى توقيعى بالظبط
هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## antonius (6 فبراير 2011)

امر لطيف حقيقة...


----------



## esambraveheart (7 فبراير 2011)

*اصلها ثورة الشحاتين و الصياع​*


----------



## Eva Maria (7 فبراير 2011)

*ثورة عظيمة هي ثورة مصر

جميع العالم معجب بشباب مصر الرافض للظلم 


*


----------



## Eva Maria (7 فبراير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *اصلها ثورة الشحاتين و الصياع​*



*طبعاً ستكون ثورة الفقراء والعاطلين عن العمل ::t33:

حتى الان لم يشهد التاريخ ثورة أثرياء

ماتدخلش العقل يعني :99:

طلب لو ممكن : يا ريت تصغيير الخط قليلاً والكتابة بلون محايد لان اللون الاحمر مخصص للمشرفين 

شكراً

*


----------



## SALVATION (7 فبراير 2011)

_اصحاب العقول فى راحة_
_يحتفلوا بعيد جوزهم بعد الثورة ههههههههههههه_
_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## esambraveheart (7 فبراير 2011)

Eva Maria قال:


> *ثورة عظيمة هي ثورة مصر
> 
> جميع العالم معجب بشباب مصر الرافض للظلم
> 
> ...



*شوية شباب ضايع و تافه و ليسوا علي مستوى الحوار ابدا و لا يدافعون عن قضيه بعينها بل يرددون شعارات لا يعرفون معناها .
يخشون المواجهة و الحوار مع القيادة السياسية الحاكمه لانه وقتها فقط سينكشف للعالم الذي يتعاطف معهم الان  زيف قضيتهم و سينفضح امام العالم كله و امام الشعب المصرى جهلهم المدقع بمضمون الشعارات الرنانة التي يرددونها كالببغاءات الغبيه...و ساعتها يفتضح امر ثورتهم التافهة الرخيصة فينقض الشعب المصرى عليهم من غيظه و يبيدهم جميعا في ميدان التحرير انتقاما منهم بسبب ما فعلوه بارزاق الكادحين من الشعب المصرى الذين دفعوا من ارزاقهم و امنهم ثمن عبث هؤلاء و تفاهتهم .
الاغلبية العظمي من هؤلاء الشباب التافه اقصي امانيهم من هذه الثورة الخايبة هو الوقوف امام الكاميرات و الظهور علي شاشات القنوات الفضائيه  ليقتلوا هذا الاحساس  الذي يتملكهم بتفاهة و ضياع انفسهم وسط مجتمع لا يخلو من الناجحين و يعج بالمجتهدين و حتي يحسوا بانهم شئ له اهمية برغم تفاهتهم و يصنعوا من انفسهم ابطالا و  لو كان ثمن ذلك اخراب البلد​*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 فبراير 2011)

*ولماذا كل هذا الكيل من الشتائم ؟؟؟*
*بدأت مفاوضاتهم وهذا سيكون لمصلحة مصر كون الطرف الآخر يتقبل المطالب برحابة صدر*


----------



## Eva Maria (7 فبراير 2011)

*


esambraveheart قال:



شوية شباب ضايع و تافه و ليسوا علي مستوى الحوار ابدا و لا يدافعون عن قضيه بعينها بل يرددون شعارات لا يعرفون معناها .
يخشون المواجهة و الحوار مع القيادة السياسية الحاكمه لانه وقتها فقط سينكشف للعالم زيف قضيتهم و سينفضح جهلهم المدقع بمضمون الشعارات الرنانة التي يرددونها كالببغاءات الغبيه...و ساعتها يفتضح امر ثورتهم التافهة الرخيصة فينقض الشعب المصرى عليهم من غيظه و يبيدهم جميعا في ميدان التحرير .
الاغلبية العظمي من هؤلاء الشباب التافه اقصي امانيهم من هذه الثورة الخايبة هو الوقوف امام الكاميرات و الظهور علي شاشات القنوات الفضائيه  ليقتلوا هذا الاحساس  الذي يتملكهم بتفاهة و ضياع انفسهم وسط مجتمع لا يخلو من الناجحين و يعج بالمجتهدين و حتي يحسوا بانهم شئ له اهمية برغم تفاهتهم و يصنعوا من انفسهم ابطالا و  لو كان ثمن ذلك اخراب البلد​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا رأيك 
في أي حال لا يوجد ثورة ذكية 

على الثورة ان تكون عفوية غير ممنهجة , وإلا فهي حركة أو منظمة 

وليست ثورة 

الثورة الاجتماعية يقوم بها الفقراء, والعاطلين عن العمل والمظلومين سياسياً

في مصر تتوفر كثير من مسببات الثورة, ولا احد يستطيع ان ينكر المشاكل الاجتماعية والاقتصادية التي يعاني منها المجتمع المصري 

مشاكل مثل :
الفقر 
الفساد 
البطالة 
الدكتاتورية 
كبت الحريات 
التعذيب في السجون 
الفجوة بين الطبقة الفقيرة والثرية وتلاشي الطبقة الوسطى 

كل هذا يتوفر في مصر, يعني إن لم تقم ثورة في مصر فأين ستقوم ؟ 

هل يتم التغاضي عن كل هذا ؟ بعد ان كان الشعب المصري يشكو طوال سنوات من كل هذا ؟





*


----------



## esambraveheart (7 فبراير 2011)

*لكل ثورة قادة و منهاج فكري و مبادئ..فاين هم قادتهم و اين هو منهاجهم الفكرى و ما هي مبادئهم و لماذا يخشون انتخاب قائد عنهم يقوم عنهم بالحوار و توصيل فكرهم للسلطة الحاكمه؟؟؟؟
ابلغ دليل علي انهم فئة ضائعة تافهة فوضوية تعبث بمقدرات البلاد بهذه الثورة الصبيانية هو انه لا توجد قيادة لثورتهم ..فالثورة ليست مجرد فوضي بل تنظيم و القيادة احد مظاهر هذا التنظيم ..
و انعدام القيادة يجعلها ثورة فوضي بلا مبادئ حقيقية​*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 فبراير 2011)

*مخطئ يا عزيزي في تعميمك هذا*
*مطالبهم واضحة جدا ً*
*ألا يمثلهم أحد قبل صندوق الاقتراع*


----------



## esambraveheart (7 فبراير 2011)

*من بين المتظاهرين " اطفال" لا تتعدي اعمارهم السنوات العشر
..فمتي و كيف عرف هذا الطفل الذي بالكاد يعرف الطريق لبيتهم معني الشعارات التي يرددونها مثل " الغاء قانون الطوارئ..العدالة الاجتماعية..الخ"؟؟؟

و منذ متي تنامي الاحساس بالظلم من النظام الحاكم عند هذا الطفل ابن العشر سنوات حتي يثور هكذا و يهتف باسقاط النظام ؟؟؟

هل دخل هذا الطفل السجون و عذبه امن الدوله ام حرم من الوظيفه ..ام ترى حسني مبارك منع عنه الشيبسي و الشيكولاته حتي يهتف الطفل بكل قوته " يسقط يسقط حسني مبارك "؟؟؟
تلك كانت مهزلة بكل المقاييس و ليست ثورة شريفة ابدا
ثورة اطفال صبيانيه و فوضوية يقف الاخوان ورائها لانهم المستفيد الاول من الفوضي التي ستحدث​*


----------



## Eva Maria (7 فبراير 2011)

*


esambraveheart قال:



من بين المتظاهرين " اطفال" لا تتعدي اعمارهم السنوات العشر..فمتي و كيف عرف هذا الطفل الذي بالكاد يعرف الطريق لبيتهم معني الشعارات التي يرددونها مثل " الغاء قانون الطوارئ..العدالة الاجتماعية..الخ"؟؟؟

و منذ متي تنامي الاحساس بالظلم من النظام الحاكم عند هذا الطفل ابن العشر سنوات حتي يثور هكذا و يهتف باسقاط النظام ؟؟؟

هل دخل هذا الطفل السجون و عذبه امن الدوله ام حرم من الوظيفه ..ام ترى حسني مبارك منع عنه الشيبسي و الشيكولاته حتي يهتف الطفل بكل قوته " يسقط يسقط حسني مبارك "؟؟؟

ثورة اطفال صبيانيه و فوضوية يقف الاخوان ورائها لانهم المستفيد الاول من الفوضي التي ستحدث​

أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههه 
وهل أغلبهم أطفال مثلاً ؟ 

حتى الان لم أرى طفل واحد في المظاهرات فلماذا هذا التعميم ؟ 

إنما جميعهم شباب بالغين أو كبار 

يعني إن رأيت صورة واحدة فيها صورة طفل, لا يعني هذا انها أصبحت ثورة أطفال :99:

بالنسبة للقيادة, فبرأيهم لا حاجة الى قائد حتى يمثلهم في حوار 
لان مطالبهم لا رجوع عنها 

هم لا يريدون أن يكسب ثورتهم لا قائد ولا زعيم
فأصلاً فترة 12 يوما ليست كافية لأختيار قائد مناسب 

وأذكرك يا عصام 

لولا هذه الثورة, لكان حبيب العادلي قاتل الاقباط يسرح ويمرح في الفساد ويداه ملطخة بالدماء, إلا أن هذه الثورة حاسبته وجمدت ارصدته وستقدمه الى المحاكمة  

تذكر هذا على الأقل 



*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 فبراير 2011)

*أخي الحبيب الرجل الذي يجلب أطفاله يسعى لعكس ما يمكن من مدنية وسلمية ما يحدث*
*مثلا ً الثورة الفرنسية (مثال الثورات) أعدمت كل أصحاب رؤوس الأموال*
*فكما وصف الأستاذ ابراهيم القبطي أننا لو أردنا اعتبارها مثال الإنسانية لألغينا الأغنياء من الإنسانية*
*لذلك أرى قمة الإيجابية فيما تراه قمة السلبية*
*(لاحظ أنني لم أطرح رأيي في الموضوع العام أبدا ً ، ولكنني أبديت رأيي في جزئيتين وقد يكون رأيي في الموضوع العام معاكسا ً أو مختلفا ً او موافقا ً)*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 فبراير 2011)

*


			لولا هذه الثورة, لكان حبيب العادلي قاتل الاقباط يسرح ويمرح في الفساد ويداه ملطخة بالدماء, إلا أن هذه الثورة حاسبته وجمدت ارصدته وستقدمه الى المحاكمة 

تذكر هذا على الأقل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



افتكر ان دي لوحدها كفايه...

الاحداث الحالية كشفته علي حقيقته​*


----------



## esambraveheart (7 فبراير 2011)

Eva Maria قال:


> *
> 
> 
> حتى الان لم أرى طفل واحد في المظاهرات فلماذا هذا التعميم ؟
> ...








*عن نفسي كمواطن مصرى..لا اسمح لطفل متشرد خريج مصلحة الاحداث ان يكون هو من يمثلني و يمثل الشعب المصرى ..
و لا اسمح ان يكون مثل هذا الجرثومة المجتمعية هو من يتحكم في مصير بلادي.
حركة كفاية استخدمت ارخص الاساليب و احقرها و لكن ليس احقر مما فعله الاخوان .​*​


----------



## Eva Maria (7 فبراير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *عن نفسي كمواطن مصرى..لا اسمح لطفل متشرد خريج مصلحة الاحداث ان يكون هو من يمثلني و يمثل الشعب المصرى ..
> و لا اسمح ان يكون مثل هذا الجرثومة المجتمعية هو من يتحكم في مصير بلادي.
> حركة كفاية استخدمت ارخص الاساليب و احقرها و لكن ليس احقر مما فعله الاخوان .​*​








*هل هؤلاء اطفال ؟

أخبرتك انه لو رأيت صور فردية فيها اطفال لا يعني أن الثورة يقودها أطفال 

أطفال لهم تواجد يعني 

الاب والام الذين خرجوا في المظاهرات هل يتركون أطفالهم في البيت يعني ؟





*


----------



## esambraveheart (7 فبراير 2011)

Eva Maria قال:


> *هل هؤلاء اطفال ؟
> 
> أخبرتك انه لو رأيت صور فردية فيها اطفال لا يعني أن الثورة يقودها أطفال
> 
> ...


*حسنا ..بعد ان تهداء الامور و يخلو ميدان التحرير..سنخرج نحن ايضا في مظاهرات لتاييد الرئيس حسني مبارك و لكن ليس باطفالنا.. و ساعتها سنقارن الصور
و اتعشم ان تسعنا القاهرة باكملها و ليس فقط ميدان التحرير
​*


----------



## Eva Maria (7 فبراير 2011)

*



			عن نفسي كمواطن مصرى..لا اسمح لطفل متشرد خريج مصلحة الاحداث ان يكون هو من يمثلني و يمثل الشعب المصرى ..
و لا اسمح ان يكون مثل هذا الجرثومة المجتمعية هو من يتحكم في مصير بلادي.
حركة كفاية استخدمت ارخص الاساليب و احقرها و لكن ليس احقر مما فعله الاخوان .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أطفال متشردين قد يكونون أطفالي وأطفالك لو حصل لنا مكروه وضاعوا, هل كنت لتنظر إليهم بنفس الطريقة ؟ هل كنت لتصفهم بجرثومة مجتمعية, . ما ذنب الاطفال المشردين حتى تصفهم هكذا ما ذنب اي طفل؟ 

ومن المسؤول عن تشرد الأطفال في الشوارع أصلاً ؟ أوليست الدولة المستبدة التي تترفع عن توفير مأوى لأطفال مشردين ؟ أوليس هذا عيب الدولة أساساً ؟ 

ولماذا نسبة التشرد مرتفعة في مصر أساساً ؟

التشرد والفقر ليس عيباً يا عصام, وليست شتيمة ان كنت تعتقد انك تقلل من قدر هؤلاء بوصفك إياهم بالتشرد 

*


----------



## esambraveheart (7 فبراير 2011)

*هذا ظلم بين ...لماذا نعلق فشلنا في الحياة و اخطاءنا الشخصية و انحرافنا و تقصيرنا في رعاية و تنشئة ابناءنا علي النظام الحاكم ؟؟؟؟
ابي كان من افقر الفقراء ...و الان لديه  ثلاثة ابناء كلهم اساتذة في الجامعات 
فلماذا لم يفعل ابو هذا الطفل المتشرد خريج الاحداث مثلما فعل ابي فيربي ابنه و يمنعه من الانحراف و التشرد بدلا من ان يلقي باخطائه علي النظام الحاكم ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## Eva Maria (7 فبراير 2011)

*


esambraveheart قال:



حسنا ..بعد ان تهداء الامور و يخلو ميدان التحرير..سنخرج نحن ايضا في مظاهرات لتاييد الرئيس حسني مبارك و لكن ليس باطفالنا.. و ساعتها سنقارن الصور
و اتعشم ان تسعنا القاهرة باكملها و ليس فقط ميدان التحرير
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ولماذا حتى تهدأ الامور ؟ 

حتى لا يكون موقف من ظهر مؤيداً صعباً في حال رحيل مبارك ؟
هذا لن يكون خروجاً ذا مصداقية بل خروجاً منافقاً في حال فشل المتظاهرون في تحقيق أهدافهم.


على كل حال يا عصام انت حر في آرائك 

ولكن لديك موقف قاس جداً, وصفات لا داعي لها 

ثورة أمريكا وثورات اوروبا كانت أقرب لتكون مجازر من ان تكون ثورات, وأبعد ما تكون عن مظاهر التحضر الموجوده لديهم اليوم 

مع ذلك يبجلونها ويمجدونها 

ولكي أوفر عليك الوقت ( وعناء الخروج في مظاهرات بدون وجود أي طفل )

هذه مظاهرة مؤيدة لمبارك وفيها أطفال يتظاهرون 







وهم غير مشردين طبعاً
لان من يعيش في رخاء, لا يحتاج لتغيير الحال
*


----------



## Eva Maria (7 فبراير 2011)

*


esambraveheart قال:



هذا ظلم بين ...لماذا نعلق اخطاءنا الشخصية و انحرافنا و تقصيرنا في رعاية و تنشئة ابناءنا علي النظام الحاكم ؟؟؟؟
ابي كان من افقر الفقراء ...و الان لديه  ثلاثة ابناء كلهم اساتذة في الجامعات 
فلماذا لم يفعل ابو هذا الطفل المتشرد خريج الاحداث مثلما فعل ابي فيربي ابنه و يمنعه من الانحراف و التشرد بدلا من ان يلقي باخطائه علي النظام الحاكم ؟؟؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هذه حالات خاصة 
لكن الاحصائيات تشير الى انه حيثما وجد الفقر وجد الجهل والمرض والاجرام  

لا نستطيع التهرب من واقع الحال 

السائد ان ابن الثري يعيش ثرياً وابن الفقير يظل فقير وأبن الرئيس يكون رئيس كما في سوريا وكما كان متوقعاً في مصر أيضاً.

المشكلة إذاً في البيروقراطية التي تقسم المجتمع الى طبقة عليا وطبقة سفلى 

طبقة عليا تستولي على أموال الشعب بالسرقة والنصب 



مثال

أحمد عز وحبيب العادلي والاخرون الذين تم تجميد أرصدتهم في البنوك 

هل يعني أنه تم كشفهم الان فقط ؟ هل هذا يعني ان الدولة لم تكن على علم من فسادهم وأنشطتهم الغير مشروعة ؟ ( بالمناسبة هل هؤلاء من تريدهم في دولتك ؟ )


لا طبعاً 

لان ثقافة الاستيلاء على أموال الشعب ساءدة ومقبولة 

هذا ما يحاربه الشعب ويرفضه المتظاهرون 

لو كنت يا اخي تعارض الاخوان المسلمين, فلتحاربهم فقط وانا معك في هذا 
لكن لا تحارب حركة شعبية عفوية أثبتت صمودها ومصداقيتها حتى بالنسبة للنظام 

حتى نائب الرئيس وقف دقيقة صمت على أرواح من قتلوا في الثورة  


*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 فبراير 2011)

*


			ابي كان من افقر الفقراء ...و الان لديه ثلاثة ابناء كلهم اساتذة في الجامعات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لان الزمن كان مختلف يا سيدي الفاضل و الرئيس برضه كان مختلف...و الظروف​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 فبراير 2011)

*


			و لا اسمح ان يكون مثل هذا الجرثومة المجتمعية هو من يتحكم في مصير بلادي.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


و مين جعل المتشرد جرثومه اجتماعيه

كوكتيل من الفقر و الجهل و المرض و التجاهل و انشغال من هم حول الصغير بلقمه العيش و دفعه هو ايضا للبحث عنها في السن المبكر دا..​*


----------



## tasoni queena (7 فبراير 2011)

هيخلفوا طلقة صغيرة ههههههههههه​


----------



## zama (7 فبراير 2011)

جواز في الميدان  ..

حركة لطيفة جداً ، ذكريات لن تنسي أبداً  ..


----------



## الاسد المرقصي (7 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههه
و الله شعب ابن نكته​*


----------



## esambraveheart (7 فبراير 2011)

Eva Maria قال:


> *
> 
> وهم غير مشردين طبعاً
> لان من يعيش في رخاء, لا يحتاج لتغيير الحال
> *



*اختي ..هؤلاء " مكفوفين" و ايتام..من جمعية الوفاء و الامل
(لاحظي النظارات السوداء علي وجوه الاطفال و الكبار في الصورة علي حد سواء)
فاين هو الرخاء الذي يعيش فيه هؤلاء؟؟؟
و لكن بالرغم من ذلك ترينهم يظهرون الشكر و العرفان لهذا الرجل الذي عاملهم معاملة الاب الحنون و لم يتركهم للتشرد و الضياع
​*


----------



## اني بل (7 فبراير 2011)

*شاب وفتاة يعقدان قرانهما وسط المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير بالقاهرة*








العربية.نت 

حرص شاب وفتاة على عقد قرانهما اليوم، الأحد 6-2-2011، وسط المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير، وهو اليوم الذي عرف بـ"أحد الشهداء"، والذى لبى الكثيرون من المصريين دعوات المعتصمين فيه لإقامة مظاهرة مليونية، تبدأ اليوم وتستمر يومي الثلاثاء والجمعة القادمين، نقلا عن تقرير لصحيفة "الشروق" المصرية.

وألقى العريس كلمة قصيرة، أكد فيها أنه اختار ميدان التحرير لعقد قرانه، بعد أن قضى به أكثر من عشرة أيام معتصماً، مطالباً بما يطالب به زملاؤه من الثوار الشبان.

فيما أكدت العروس على أنها لم تجد أفضل من المصريين المعتصمين فى ميدان التحرير، لتدعوهم إلى عقد قرانها، وليشاركوها فرحتها بعرسها.

وكان العروسان يرتديان ملابس الزفاف التقليدية وجابا الميدان بعد إتمام مراسم القران وسط تصفيق ومباركة وتهنئة المتظاهرين.

ولم تخل احتجاجات الشبان المصريين بميدان التحرير في وسط القاهرة للمطالبة باسقاط حكم الرئيس حسني مبارك من الفكاهة المعهودة عن الشعب المصري. كما لم تخل من مشاهد الحياة الطبيعية مثل التجارة وغيرها.​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 فبراير 2011)

*رد: شاب وفتاة يعقدان قرانهما وسط المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير بالقاهرة*

الف مبروك


----------



## اني بل (7 فبراير 2011)

*رد: شاب وفتاة يعقدان قرانهما وسط المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير بالقاهرة*



saed_sad25 قال:


> الف مبروك


 
ميرسي للمرور


----------



## تيمون (7 فبراير 2011)

*رد: شاب وفتاة يعقدان قرانهما وسط المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير بالقاهرة*

اخر استهبال .... البلد رايحه فى داهيه وخربت ولسه الناس دى بتفكر فى ايه وايه ...دى نزهه وليس اعتصام ؟


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (7 فبراير 2011)

*رد: شاب وفتاة يعقدان قرانهما وسط المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير بالقاهرة*

هو دة أحد الشهداء ولا احتفال بعقد قران 

كل واحد بيدور على نفسة مش بلدة ها يكون مصيرها ايه ​


----------



## Eva Maria (7 فبراير 2011)

*


esambraveheart قال:



اختي ..هؤلاء " مكفوفين" و ايتام..من جمعية الوفاء و الامل
(لاحظي النظارات السوداء علي وجوه الاطفال و الكبار في الصورة علي حد سواء)
فاين هو الرخاء الذي يعيش فيه هؤلاء؟؟؟
و لكن بالرغم من ذلك ترينهم يظهرون الشكر و العرفان لهذا الرجل الذي عاملهم معاملة الاب الحنون و لم يتركهم للتشرد و الضياع
​

أنقر للتوسيع...








وبغض النظر
هههههههههههههههههههه
يعني هؤلاء بني آدمين ؟

والأطفال المشردين حيوانات ؟ جرثومات مجتمعية حسب تعبيرك!؟

هؤلاء يردون الجميل 
والاطفال المشردين والفقراء يطالبون بالتغيير لانهم لم يعودوا يطيقون الواقع 
لان لا أحد يوفر لهم المأوى والحياة الكريمة 
لأنهم كرهوا الفقر ولم يعرفوا سواه 

هؤلاء أطفال, وهؤلاء أطفال كذلك 

لا تتعامل بمنطق معهم مختلف يا أخي 


والدولة التي تربي في شوارعها اطفال مشردين, بينما زعمائها يسرقون أموال الشعب لا بد أن تحاسب من قبل أبناء شعبها 


*


----------



## noraa (7 فبراير 2011)

يا جماعة لازم دماغنا تتشغل امال الشباب اللى مش لاقى سكن واكل يعمل اية غير كدة وكمان بنات مش لاقية عرسان فا راحت للاوكازيون شباب بالجملة فى وسط يسقط مبارك  يقولوا مبروك للعروسين والشقة سورى قصدى الخيمة موجودة والاكل نضيف من كنتاكى واحلى عيشة اهو على الاقل بيق قدام عيالة جايب لهم مكان واسسع يعيشوا فية فى اكبر من ميدان التحرير


----------



## dodo jojo (8 فبراير 2011)

*انا معاكى يا زيزا يللا..اه ناخدلنا وجحبتين كنتاكى..وزجاجتين ميه معدنبه..واطالب بحقى برده اهه حتى اخد صوره جنب الدبابه..هههههههههههههههههه..شكرا كوكو للموضوع*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (9 فبراير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *عن نفسي كمواطن مصرى..لا اسمح لطفل متشرد خريج مصلحة الاحداث ان يكون هو من يمثلني و يمثل الشعب المصرى ..​*
> *و لا اسمح ان يكون مثل هذا الجرثومة المجتمعية هو من يتحكم في مصير بلادي.*
> 
> *حركة كفاية استخدمت ارخص الاساليب و احقرها و لكن ليس احقر مما فعله الاخوان .*​
> ​


 
لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ....... كيف تصف اطفال ابرياء بوصف مثل هذا ( جرثومه المجتمع ):ranting:
اذا في جرثومه في المجتمع فهم  انت و امثالك .... الي بتسبوا وتحتقرو اطفال ذنبهم انهم فقراء حتى لو كانوا من الاصلاحيه اليس الحكومه و المجتمع هي السبب و المسؤله عن ما هم عليه و بدل ما  تقف الى جانبهم ... تحتقرهم !!!!
على الاقل هؤلاء الاطفال اشجع منك و خرجوا من اجل المطالبه بحقهم و ليس مثلك .... 
و من يهب صعود الجبال يعيش ابد الدهر بين الحفر .... و انت للاسف من الناس الي عايزه تعيش في الحفر .....  و المشكله الاكبر انك ليس فقط تريد تعيش في الحفر بل و تريد الكل يعيش مثلك في الفقر و الظلم و البطاله ووو
الله يهديك


----------

